# Sprache (Spanisch)



## Pilldriver (11. Februar 2002)

Hi,

wie bekomme ich es hin das ich in MS Word nicht die Deutsche sondern die Spanische Rechtschreibprüfung und Grammatik habe. Wenn ja wie mache ich das.

Danke in Vorraus

Pilldriver


----------



## Vaethischist (11. Februar 2002)

Extras -> Sprache -> Sprache festlegen 

Setzt aber voraus, daß Du Spanisch als Sprachmodul installiert hast (loggesch...).


----------



## Pilldriver (11. Februar 2002)

danke...

kannst du mir auch noch sagen wo ich sie downloaden kann.


----------



## Vaethischist (13. Februar 2002)

Nö...so genau nich, aber beim ollen Bill wird's schon irgendwo was geben...


----------



## Pilldriver (21. Februar 2002)

Also ich hab bei Microsoft nichts gefunden. Wisst ihr wo man solche Sprach ding herunderladen kann???


----------



## Vaethischist (21. Februar 2002)

Kostet etwas Handarbeit, aber dafür kein Geld...

http://www.odo.umss.edu.bo/ftp/Graficadores/Publisher2000/PFILES/COMMON/MSSHARED/PROOF/

Hier gibts die DLL's, die Du brauchst. Als da wären

mssp232.dll
mssp3es.dll

Die entsprechenden .lex-Dateien gehören auch noch dazu. Das ganze in den richtigen Ordner kopiert (bei mir \\MS Office\Office10\) und es sollte gehen...

Wenn nich', dann sag Bescheid, hombre!

MfG Vaethischist


----------



## Pilldriver (22. Februar 2002)

Danke


----------

